# Orcs vs. Dwars? WTF!



## astornfleshlay (Apr 1, 2009)

*Orcs vs. Dwarfs? WTF!*

Wow....

My friend and I play Warhammer weekly, and I play Orcs & he plays Dwarfs. As we were first learning the game, we seemed evenly matched, but the last 10-15 matches I simply CANNOT win against him.

I should also mention that he only has enough Dwarfs for us to field about a 1250 point game...which I usually find is somewhat limiting.

What's the secret?

I definitely don't play to win. I enjoy fun battles, and as such I don't want to do anything "cheap" to win (I enjoy fielding units for fluff reasons a lot of the times). But there's gotta be SOMETHING that makes my Orcs (& Goblins) more competitive.

Here's my list of possible units that I could field:
CHARACTERS:
Orc/Black Orc on Boar w/ shield and choppa
Black Orc Big Boss
Orc Shaman
2x Goblin Shaman
2x Night Goblin Shaman

CORE:
20 Orc Boyz
40 NG Spearman (Skull Pass Set. I actually have another 40 to paint, but I don't field units unpainted)
6x Fanatics
20 Night Goblin Archers
10 Spider Riders (10 more to be painted)
10 Wolf Riders

SPECIAL
10 Black Orcs
2 Spear Chukkas

RARE:
3 River Trolls
1 Troll (1 more still needing to be painted)

I'm just at a loss. Nothing seems to be working
HELP! 

I should also note what he usually uses:
CHARACTERS:
1 Thane
1 Runesmith
1 DragonSlayer

CORE:
12 Warriors
14 Thunderers

SPECIAL:
16 Miners
2 Cannons

RARE:
1 Gyrocopter

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

as I play Both, You have way to many Characters, I hope your not using all those shamans in a single game. armies I give what help my I can, (note much of this advice depends on you owning the relvant armybook.


astornfleshlay said:


> Wow....
> 
> My friend and I play Warhammer weekly, and I play Orcs & he plays Dwarfs. As we were first learning the game, we seemed evenly matched, but the last 10-15 matches I simply CANNOT win against him.
> 
> ...


 First of all, please dont tell me your using all those characters!! Secondly Im going to take the liberty to revise your orc list Keep in mind many of these changes rely on you having the army book!

Borc Big boss
Martogs best basha
Enchanted Shield
Nibbla's itty ring
Boar
He is good at dishing the hurt out, and with nibbla' itty ring to target his thanes and eat his DD you should be able to get some spells off

NG shaman
level 2
5 magic Mushrooms
The mushrooms add some help in your magic phase.

NG Shaman 
level 2
1 magic mushroom
Horn of Urgok
With the Horn you can Hurt his uber high leadership and boost your own, the magic mushroom helps you get a spell off.

20 orc boyz
Shields
Full command 
Great Frontline unit.

20 night goblins
full command
3 Fanatics
Because Dwarfs HATE Fanatics

20 night goblins
Full command
3 Fanatics
Same as above

10 spider riders
Full command 
Flank with these

Special
2 spear chuckas 
Deal With whatever looks Dangerous.

10 Black orcs
Shields 10pts.
Use this to guard your warmachines form his miners.


Honestly Dont use your troll they suck, I know they seem great but with your low leadership their useless. So Plan Advane orc boys with Balck orc general in the centre, Goblins on either side spiders go up a flank make the most of his low movement with the spiders, In the MAgic Phase, Use the Itty ring FIRST to eat his power dice, target his thane or runesmith, Then Use The Shaman Without Horn Of Urgok, Use magic Mushrooms as required. Then Use the other Shaman, Then Use the horn of Urgok. His list Doesnt seem very good, with the list I wrote and good tactics you should definatly win.


----------



## astornfleshlay (Apr 1, 2009)

I don't use all of those characters....those are just what I have fully painted. You can only use 3 characters (I believe) as per the rules of a game less than 2000 points. 

I have the 7th Edition Rulebook for Orcs 'n' Goblins

And, again, I'm only playing games of 1250 points at this point (because my "Dwarf" friend can only field that many points worth of Dwarfs currently)

Any tactics that would suit playing against Dwarfs with Orcs?

Any army lists? (although I suppose that would better be taken care of in the appropriate forum)


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Well The army list I posted is Exactly 1251pts.
So theres that, As for Tactics, Judging by what he has, he goes charater heavy. So Target His General's units, Dwarfs Love Their General!! There arent really that many Tactics I can Give you, As those are both fairly generic armies. Dont take trolls, they rarely make there point back. Use your magic and warmachines to take out his thunderers and warmachines.


----------



## astornfleshlay (Apr 1, 2009)

Weird....when I first checked your previous post, none of your suggestions for army list showed up!

Anyway, thanks so much for the list and tactica! I'm really looking forward to trying this out, and I appreciate the time and effort you've taken on the subject 

Cheers!

And of course, if anyone else has any other suggestions, feel free to add to it


----------



## Truthteller (Sep 2, 2009)

I play Dwarfs and find the Gobbos (and to a lesser extent Orcs) are always tough. 

Fanatics - two to three units of Gobbos with Fanatics are a nightmare for Dwarfs cos they haven't got anything cheap to draw them out.

************** - Gobbos have arguably the best value for money artillery. 4 of these in an arrmy (only uses 2 Special slots) will cause a Dwarf a headache.


Buy a giant - They are really entertaining but they can be devastating v Dwarfs because they have a 1 in 3 chance of rolling Yell and Bawl every round of combat. That negates all the good dwarfy Ld and ranks and sends the little fellas running!

Tactics - use a Giant to run up one flank. Shoot the ************** at each dwarf unit to reduce its ranks. Block advances by the dwarfs with the NG spears. Once the fanatics are out try pulling the spears away. 

If you have points over for Orcs, then use a big unit to follow up on the Giant's advance. Dwarfs do fail Terror checks!

Regards
Truthteller


----------



## astornfleshlay (Apr 1, 2009)

Good tips & info!

I've actually been thinking, as of late, about getting a Giant. I think, at the very least, it would be a very imposing unit that at least gets someones attention (and perhaps distracts them from other real threats).

Good stuff!

I suppose the reason I lose so much is that my tactics simply aren't that good. I'll need to work on that. That and I tend to get cannon-sniped by Dwarfs alot *shakes head*

Thanks!


----------



## matty570 (Jun 14, 2007)

Just bera in mind that if you do take a giant, hide him! With two cannons and thunderers he'll die pretty quickly!


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

doom divers dude there the key agenst dwarfs


----------

